# PT145 Accuracy



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone had issue with the accuracy of the PT145. I have no issue with any othe handgun I own.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Does that mean that you are having issues with it? I've shot the PT145 and own a PT111, and have no issues with the accuracy of either gun. I do have issues with the accuracy of me, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*accuracy*

I've had my PT145 for several years, and I think it shoots pretty well for a small, lightweight 45. The long trigger pull is what messes me up when I try to shoot for accuracy with this gun. It takes so long to go bang! But it seems to do well enough in speed shooting at distances at which seem appropriate to its design.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Randall Donahoo said:


> I've had my PT145 for several years, and I think it shoots pretty well for a small, lightweight 45. The long trigger pull is what messes me up when I try to shoot for accuracy with this gun. It takes so long to go bang! But it seems to do well enough in speed shooting at distances at which seem appropriate to its design.


I hope you're right, because I was impressed enough with the 3rd gen 24/7 Pro c 45 I bought last month, that I picked up a PT745 Pro at my LGS today. It's basically the same gun as the 145 with a thinner grip and smaller capacity.


----------

